# Has anyone every heard about or tried Cranberry Juice?



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

Someone suggested that I try Cranberry Juice. This person had a terrible bout (approx 2years)of uncontrolled diarrhea. She tried everything and in the end what finally worked was cranberry juice. I have been drinking it for a couple of weeks now and have seen improvement in my IBS-D. I'm really surprised as usually acidic things upset my system. I have to admit it does seem to help. Just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

I've never heard of Cranberry Juice for IBS, but I could see how it would be possible, being that it inhibits the formation of bacteria in the urinary tract because of it's high acidity, perhaps it helps to balance things out in the intestines as well. This month there is a liver detox diet in Woman's World Magazine on how to flush fat out of your system by detoxing your liver with certain food combinations. I am not sure if it works, but I know that they suggested unsweetened cranberry juice(probably for the detoxing dieter to lose weight, no added calories) to help along the detox mixed with water, so perhaps it has a detoxifying affect. I've never been big on the stuff personally, but it's always helped in me in the beginning stages of a bladder infection. I do not drink the juice however, in herbal stores or even WalMart you can get it in pill form if the juice starts to bother your stomach. I'll have to give it a try as well, although I am IBS-C, but it couldn't hurt!Glad to hear it's working for ya!


----------



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

Maybe you've got something there as far as the detoxifying. It has been about three weeks now and I haven't had one problem which is amazing for me that had problems after every meal. I saw my doctor in there and he said it could be it makes the system more alkaline. Whatever it seems to be working for me. I think I might try to not have any for a few days and see what happens and then I'll know for sure. Thanks for responding.


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I never had heard about cranberry juice that it helps for IBS D. I have D, and at times C and then follows again D. I`m taking now for one month and a half Digestodoron, it is made from herbs, and I feel better. You can get it in Homoeopatic Pharmacy.But anyways, I guess I`ll give it a try with Cranberry juice too. Only one question. I`m suffring under underweight cause my D and my Diet, so I don`t no how to drink the juice, cause I need lots of calories, I have almost no calories in my food. How is it with you? For me it would be bad to loose more weight, I need much more weight, I`m too weak cause all my IBS and diet problems. Take care, and thank you. Ilanit2


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I've used cranberry juice, but for bladder infection.... not IBS. If anything, it tends to irritate my stomach.


----------



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

To llanit2:I'm sorry but I haven't been on line for a few days. My son just had a heart procedure done at Mayo yesterday.Anyway as far as the cranberry juice you can buy the type that is not calorie reduced and that would help put on weight I suppose if you drank enough of it. You can purchase it at any grocery store under Ocean Spray Cranberry Cocktail. I drink about 3 cups a day. I drink the reduced calorie as I don't need the extra calories. I believe it has helped me and I haven't noticed stomach upset like with drinking orange juice. It can't hurt you so it might be worth a try. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask away. Good Luck!!


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

to gailm,thank you so much for your respnce. I`m so sorry to hear about the heart procedure of you doughter, hope she is fine.I have heart problems too, I got heart racing over hundred, very scary.I`ll try to get the juice here in Israel, maybe it will be under a different name. I have horrible diarrhea now almost 2 weeks with cramps.Yesterday it was better today it started again, very loose stool and fat comes out, but I don`t eat any fats. I don`t no what`s wrong with my system. Du you have this problem too? Thanks again, I`ll try it and let you know. Ilanit2


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

To gailm,I`m back, and i found the cranberry juice, ocean spray coctail, I took the one who is not calory reduced, I just today the first day tryedi, and i must say I love it. I will see if it will help to my stomach too, it is for kiddneys good, mostly people with kidney stones drink it, and it cleans the blood, it strenghtens the imun system whitch is mine very low too.Thanks again for telling me about. i let you know, please keep in touch with me. Ilanit2.


----------



## hmmmmmmmm (May 4, 1999)

I also have used cranberry juice for bladder infections but it certainly could not hurt to try it for IBS...Anyway I used cranberry capsuls I bought in a health food store instead of drinking the juice I wonder if these would do the same?????


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi gailm,I drink the cranberry juice now a week, but it still is that I have diarrhea attacks and cramps, how long I have to drink it till it helps? I`m depressed with my stommach irritations, when an attack starts it can take now months. I only hope it will not. Ilanit2.


----------



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

I continue to drink the cranberry juice everyday and have had excellent results. I think once my kids start back to school and I have a few days where I don't need to leave the house I will stop drinking it for a few days and see if my problems come back. Then I will know for sure. I don't know if the cranberry capsules would work or not. It is worth a try if you don't like cranberry juice or don't want the extra calories.


----------

